# Need an estimate



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

Need some advice on a fair price from a cousin who is the original owner The unit has been in use for about a year (Modest use ),and cosmetics 10/10. Alpine MRV-f 505 Amplifier. Its the expert Edition. We are trying to figure a fair price for the amp. Any help would be greatly appreciated. He would be selling to me for a future project for my son's car.


----------

